# Acquisition and Simulation of PLC Controlled Applications



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

After programming the PLC, before starting a real
process, the operator has to verify if the program is
correct, i.e. if the PLC correctly performs the predefined
control task. Therefore, the operator monitors the states at
input and output port of the PLC. A usual way is to
monitor all the states and program variables online, during
the operation of PLC, with the same programming
environment which was used for programming the PLC.
However, it is best to develop a physical educational
model of the system, where the operator manually enters
the inputs of the PLC and monitors its output states.
However, this can take a long time depending on the
complexity of the system. Also, this solution isn’t modular
because it is difficult to rebuild the model if some changes
are necessary.
The most complex system for monitoring and control of
industrial processes which is widely used nowadays is
Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition (SCADA)
system


----------

